#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Раздаю бесплатно книги по тибетскому буддизму.

## Читтадхаммо

1".Гарвардские лекции."Автор ЕСДЛ  Далай Лама -14.2."Громое безмолвие"Нгакпа Чогьям и Кхандро Дечен.3."Отвага прозрения"Дилго Кхенце.4."Повесть об учителе .Бакула Ринпоче в России"Кожевникова.М.5."Атлас тибетской медицины"Жамбалова.С.Г.6."Очерки тибетской медицины"Эльберт Базарон.7."Свобода от четырёх привязанностей"ЕС Чогье Тричен Ринпоче.8."Опора на духовного учителя"Берзин.А.9."Медитация"Анагарика Говинда.10.ЕС Богдо Гэгэн Девятый .Зеленая Тара-община.11."Относительный мир.Абсолютный ум"Тай Ситупа.12."Буддийская практика.Путь к жизни полной смысла."ЕС Далай Лама -14.13."Доктор Еши Донден.Здоровье через равновесие ."14."Легшед"журнал 4выпуска.15."Буддизм России"журнал 7 выпусков.

----------

Homer (07.05.2010), Людмила Покровская (18.02.2011)

----------


## Homer

Эх, "Гарвардские лекции" бы с удовольствием взял, сейчас эту книгу найти проблемно... Да только, похоже, расстояние между нами велико!

----------


## Denis Mekshun

В общем, я изучаю только изучаю буддизм ), думаю мне было бы полезно это почитать. Живу в Москве ).

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Эх, "Гарвардские лекции" бы с удовольствием взял, сейчас эту книгу найти проблемно... Да только, похоже, расстояние между нами велико!


Напишите мне  в личку свой точный почтовый адрес , я постараюсь переслать.

----------

Homer (05.05.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> В общем, я изучаю только изучаю буддизм ), думаю мне было бы полезно это почитать. Живу в Москве ).


  У меня еще должно быть много книг по тибетскому буддизму .Если из этого списка выбрали,  то  пишите   в личку постараюсь переправить.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Если вам будет не сложно отправить в Новосибирск, то мне бы "Буддийская практика.Путь к жизни полной смысла" :Smilie:  Буду очень благодарен :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (06.05.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Если вам будет не сложно отправить в Новосибирск, то мне бы "Буддийская практика.Путь к жизни полной смысла" Буду очень благодарен


Хорошо, эту книгу точно уже отправлю вам.

----------

Юндрун Топден (06.05.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Продолжение списка.16."Краткое объяснение сущности Ламрима"Еше-Лодой Ринпоче.17."Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения"Том 1 -Чже Цонкапа.18."Тибетская йога и тайные учения"У.Й.Эванса-Вентца.19."Кто такой Будда"Сангхаракшита.20."Причинность и карма в Буддизме"ЦБИ Шечен.21.Сутра "Поучения Вималакирти"БНЦ.22."Буддийское исповедание"Геше Тубтен Нгаванга.23.газета "Открывающий глаза"БЦ "Римпоче Багша"7выпусков.24."Диета милосердия"Роси Филип Капло.25."Медитация :путь к совершенству"Шубина.Е.В.26."Проблема смерти"Алиса А Бейли.27."Святая простота Просветлённости"Ю.Гольдштейн.28."Ключ к непосредственному просветлению"Чинг Хай.30."Что происходит с душой после смерти"С.Шиванда.Есть еще книги на монгольском языке (кириллица) авторы ЕСДЛ Далай-лама 14 и Сопа Ринпоче.31."Посвящения и Посвящённые в Тибете"и"Магия и тайна Тибета" А.Давид-Неэль.32."Мистицизм"Эвелин Андерхильд.

----------

Ometoff (06.05.2010)

----------


## Ometoff

Был бы премного благодарен за "Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения"Том 1 -Чже Цонкапа :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (07.05.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Был бы премного благодарен за "Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения"Том 1 -Чже Цонкапа


Обязательно отправлю .И еще укажите фамилию ,иначе почта может не принять посылку только по адресу.Первым классом должна не больше  чем за неделю дойти.

----------

Ometoff (07.05.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Можно на обмен мне любые книги по Тхераваде хотя ,что уже выпускалось на русском в  основном приобрел.Еще может есть у кого хорошие книги по йоге с подробным объяснением и картинками ,уж очень хочу научится сидеть в  позе лотоса.

----------


## Aion

> Еще может есть у кого хорошие книги по йоге с подробным объяснением и картинками ,уж очень хочу научится сидеть в  позе лотоса.


Есть кое-что: 


> Падмасана (Padmāsana) – "положение лотоса" (padma по-санскритски "лотос").
> Расположение рук и ног в этой асане имитирует лотос: руки – цветок, а ноги – листья. Эту асану описывают не всегда одинаково, но чаще всего "лотосовой" позой называют ту, в которой принято изображать Будду: сидячее положение с возможно более выпрямленным позвоночником и скрещенными ногами. 
> 
> Выполнение: сесть, вытянув ноги перед собой; согнуть правую ногу в коленном суставе и расположить ее на левом бедре, ниже пупартовой связки, а левую ногу, также согнув, расположить на правом бедре; стопы тылом прилегают к бедрам, подошвами повернуты вверх; пятки почти встречаются и прижаты к животу в местах соприкосновения с ним; руки сложены по средней линии, над лобком, с повернутыми вверх ладонями и сомкнутыми большими пальцами. Руки могут быть расположены и иначе, как показано выше: они выпрямлены в локтях и тыльной стороной кистей опираются на колени, большой и указательный пальцы сомкнуты в круг – это "джнянамудра" (жест знания). Глаза в крайнем сведении уставлены на кончик носа (nāsāgradrishti) или на межбровье (bhrumadhyadrishti)  – оба способа фиксации взгляда действуют на мозг через оптические нервы и содействуют сосредоточенности мысли, но крайняя конвергенция даже у близоруких вызывает крайнюю и утомительную аккомодацию, что портит зрение. Тренироваться в фиксации взгляда надо постепенно, осторожно, пользуясь указаниями специалиста. Оба способа – часть техники медитационных поз, так как в физиологию внимания входит и фиксация взгляда.*
> ______________________
> * Патологическая и патопсихологическая мимика придает большое значение способности фиксации взора. Чем больше тренировано внимание человека, чем крепче способность сосредоточения, тем спокойней, сосредоточенней взор; наоборот, чем менее умственно развит человек, тем хуже он фиксирует взгляд; олигофрены совсем неспособны к фиксации взора. Трудно быть сосредоточенным и в то же время позволять взору блуждать. Человек, неспособный прочно фиксировать взор, не способен прочно сосредоточить внимание.
> 
> 
> © *Б.Л.Смирнов
> САНКХЬЯ И ЙОГА*

----------

Читтадхаммо (07.05.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Спасибо! Буду искать эту книгу ,хорошо если  она написана без индуисткой идеологии, так как интересует главным образом техническая  часть .В последний раз йогой занимался в 1988-1989гг,в последние дни начал делать асаны и не могу все закостенело .Почему-то боязнь того,что связки порвуться  :Wink: .

----------


## Юй Кан

По лотосу тут уже немножко разбирались: Упражнения для лотоса.

----------

Vega (07.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (07.05.2010)

----------


## Наталья А

> Примкну к раздающим, но всего одной книгой:
> 
> *А. Терентьев
> "Определитель буддийских изображений / Buddhist Iconography Identification Guide"*.
> 
> 
> И единственное условие -- оплата пересылки получателю.


Буду благодарна за книгу. Ваше предложение в силе? Реквизиты дадите?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Буду благодарна за книгу. Ваше предложение в силе? Реквизиты дадите?


Да. Оставьте мне Ваши реквизиты для отправки бандероли в ЛС.

----------

Наталья А (07.05.2010)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

"Краткое объяснение сущности Ламрима" Еше-Лодой Ринпоче .. и Нгакпа Чогьям и Кхандро Дечен «Громовое безмолвие. Раскрытие сознания дзогчена» если можно пожалуйста!

----------


## Сакура

В буддийском храме Санкт-Петербурга собираем библиотеку по буддизму  http://vkontakte.ru/topic-1142099_22...=last#offset=0
Библиотека включает книги разных традиций

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> "Краткое объяснение сущности Ламрима" Еше-Лодой Ринпоче .. и Нгакпа Чогьям и Кхандро Дечен «Громовое безмолвие. Раскрытие сознания дзогчена» если можно пожалуйста!


Книга "Громое безмолвие.Раскрытие сознания дзогчена" свободна ,вам ее и отправлю.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (10.05.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> В буддийском храме Санкт-Петербурга собираем библиотеку по буддизму  http://vkontakte.ru/topic-1142099_22...=last#offset=0
> Библиотека включает книги разных традиций


Отлично ,только выберите из списка какие нужны ,и точный адрес пункта назначения.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Все книги уже заняты ,должны быть книги на английском ,если найду сообщу.

----------


## Catalina

Уважаемый Шри Нисар! Свободны ли ещё эти книги: "Атлас тибетской медицины"Жамбалова.С.Г.6."Очерки тибетской медицины"Эльберт Базарон? Если да, не могли бы Вы их выслать, доставку оплачу.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Уважаемый Шри Нисар! Свободны ли ещё эти книги: "Атлас тибетской медицины"Жамбалова.С.Г.6."Очерки тибетской медицины"Эльберт Базарон? Если да, не могли бы Вы их выслать, доставку оплачу.


Нет,к сожалению все книги уже заняты .

----------


## Хотэй

Книгу ЕС БОГДО ГЕГЕНА я с удовольствием прочитая.я с Волгограда

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Книгу ЕС БОГДО ГЕГЕНА я с удовольствием прочитая.я с Волгограда


В этой книге ничего практического нет ,она очень тоненькая и в  ней одни фото да биография.Она уже занята ,но если не  получиться переправить в течении полугода ,тогда уж вам  отправлю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В этой книге ничего практического нет ,она очень тоненькая и в  ней одни фото да биография.Она уже занята ,но если не  получиться переправить в течении полугода ,тогда уж вам  отправлю.


А просто насканить её, если она маленькая, и высылать сканы всем желающим, не выкладывая в свободный доступ, чтоб не нарушать копирайта?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> А просто насканить её, если она маленькая, и высылать сканы всем желающим, не выкладывая в свободный доступ, чтоб не нарушать копирайта?


У  меня единственная цель раздать эти книги бесплатно (я сейчас интересуюсь тхеравадой и они  мне  безполезны),что-бы они не лежали просто так и пылились .А  высылать книги всем желающим должны содрудники офиса Богдо-Гэгэна ,на то они и зарплату получают.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я бы забрал атлас тибетской медицины, если он не пристроен. Вы по-английски читаете? Вроде бы у меня была книга по хатхе. Отправил бы на обмен

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Я бы забрал атлас тибетской медицины, если он не пристроен. Вы по-английски читаете? Вроде бы у меня была книга по хатхе. Отправил бы на обмен


К сожалению атлас уже занят, а по английски не читаю.Хатха йога её идеология меня совсем не интересует, только упражнения ивсё.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

:Smilie:  Может завести на форуме раздельчик по обмену литературой в отдельной доступной темке?  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (15.09.2010), Евгений Грейт (21.05.2010), Чиффа (24.05.2010)

----------


## Bahta

Здравствуйте,уважаемые форумчяне),я хочу попробовать почитать Праджняпарамита....Где можно найти,чтот я в тупик зашел)

----------

